# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Από τα σκουπίδια

## Ακρίτας

Γνήσιος ρακοσυλλέκτης σε ότι αφορά τα ηλεκτρονικά και οπαδός των "vintage" δεν έμεινα αδιάφορος στο μηχάνημα που ήταν παρατημένο δίπλα στον κάδο των σκουπιδιών προχθές. Όταν διαπίστωσα ότι ήταν βίντεο πήγα να φύγω αλλά το μάτι μου έπιασε το "ΑΚΑΙ" σε μια σακούλα που ήταν από κάτω και βρήκα το κασετόφωνο. Το είδα σαν ευκαιρία να εξοικονομήσω εξαρτήματα για το δικό μου παλιό AKAI CS-F11, δηλαδή καμμιά κεφαλή ή το ρόλλερ, και το μάζεψα.

Όταν το είδα προσεκτικά στο σπίτι διαπίστωσα ότι αν και είναι μοντέλο του '80 και κάτι, η κατάστασή του έδειχνε ότι ήταν σχεδόν αχρησιμοποίητο. Είχε βγαλμένο το πορτάκι της κασέτας και το είχαν στερεώσει με ταινίες, ίσως γιατί δεν βρήκαν τον τρόπο να το ξαναβάλουν. Κατά τα άλλα δεν είχε ούτε σκόνη.

DSCN1772_b.jpg

Τελικά είχε και εμπλοκή στο μηχανισμό κίνησης. Ευτυχώς βρήκα το εγχειρίδιο συντήρησης στο διαδίκτυο και μετά από αρκετή προσπάθεια η εμπλοκή λύθηκε, οι ιμάντες του όμως ήταν ξεχειλωμένοι. Αν και το θεωρούσα απίθανο τους βρήκα στο μαγαζί της γειτονιάς.


232_b.jpg

Τώρα το ανακαινισμένο AKAI  HX-2 παίζει ξανά μετά από τουλάχιστον τρεις δεκαετίες σιωπής (όπως υπολογίζω).


236_b.jpg

Εχω πολλές κασέτες από την εποχή του βυνιλίου, τότε που για να μη φθείρω τους δίσκους τους έγραφα ολόκληρους ή έκανα επιλογές.

----------

A--15 (11-11-17), 

aktis (06-09-17), 

angel_grig (06-09-17), 

jdm (07-09-17), 

Lord Vek (06-09-17), 

mikemtb (10-01-22), 

Muttley Black (07-09-17), 

Sakan89 (06-09-17), 

SeAfasia (06-09-17), 

SRF (07-09-17)

----------


## agis68

μπράβο από εμένα...πάντα αξίζει μια "δεύτερη" ευκαιρία ένα μηχάνημα της δεκαετίας 80-90

----------


## Sakan89

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο και απο έμενα για τον όλο κόπο , συνάδελφος και εγώ έχω μαζέψει και έχω φτιάξει πολλά πράγματα τα οποία οι άλλοι τα θεωρούσαν τελειωμένα για τα σκουπίδια , παλιότερα έβρισκες αβέρτα πράγματα , μέσα σε κουτί είχα βρει   λαπτοπ  ACER pentium 4 μαζί με το τροφοδοτικό αλλά χωρίς δίσκο   το οποίο το συμάζεψα και ακόμα παίζει. Σήμερα λόγω της κρίσης δεν πολυπετιούνται πράγματα αλλά και το σημαντικότερο  ότι κυκλοφορούν πολλοί «ανακυκλωτές» οι οποίοι  τα σπάνε και  τα μαζεύουν μόνο για σκραπ για να τα πουλήσουν  με το κιλό δυστηχώς και έτσι  χάνονται μηχανήματα τα οποία μπορούσαν να δώσουν ακόμα κάτι.

----------


## elektronio

Όμορφο κομμάτι. Για την εποχή του δείχνει πολύ προχωρημένο design. Εγώ τα θυμάμαι με τα μηχανικά πλήκτρα κάτω από την κασέτα. 
Αλλά σαν πηγή ήχου πολύ ξεπερασμένο πλέον. Φαντάζομαι δεν θα πουλιούνται πλέον κασέτες, ότι υπάρχει σε στοκ.

----------


## apilot

Μπράβο είσαι και ο πρώτος. Καλές ακροάσεις.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Πράγματι, από τους "ανακυκλωτές" δεν ξεφεύγει τίποτα. Αυτό το πρόλαβα γιατί μάλλον το είχαν κατεβάσει πριν από λίγα λεπτά. Πάντως είναι ιδιαίτερη περίπτωση γιατί φαίνεται ότι είχε πάθει εμπλοκή πολύ νωρίς και την υπόλοιπη καριέρα του την πέρασε ως βάση για το βίντεο που ήταν από πάνω.

Μάρκο, ως πηγή ήχου είναι πράγματι ξεπερασμένο, αλλά η άποψή μου είναι ότι περισσότερη σημασία έχει το τι ακούς παρά το πως το ακούς, μέσα σε κάποια όρια φυσικά. Κασέτες μάλλον δεν βρίσκεις πλέον, αλλά εδώ εμφανίστηκαν πάλι οι δίσκοι βυνιλίου με τα μύρια προβλήματα. Μόδες είναι πού ξέρεις.

Από το πρωί ακούω παλιές κασέτες. Οι TDK AD/SA/MA δείχνουν εξαιρετική αντοχή.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Πράγματι, από τους "ανακυκλωτές" δεν ξεφεύγει τίποτα. Αυτό το πρόλαβα γιατί μάλλον το είχαν κατεβάσει πριν από λίγα λεπτά. Πάντως είναι ιδιαίτερη περίπτωση γιατί φαίνεται ότι είχε πάθει εμπλοκή πολύ νωρίς και την υπόλοιπη καριέρα του την πέρασε ως βάση για το βίντεο που ήταν από πάνω.
> 
> Μάρκο, ως πηγή ήχου είναι πράγματι ξεπερασμένο, αλλά η άποψή μου είναι ότι περισσότερη σημασία έχει το τι ακούς παρά το πως το ακούς, μέσα σε κάποια όρια φυσικά. Κασέτες μάλλον δεν βρίσκεις πλέον, αλλά εδώ εμφανίστηκαν πάλι οι δίσκοι βυνιλίου με τα μύρια προβλήματα. Μόδες είναι πού ξέρεις.
> 
> Από το πρωί ακούω παλιές κασέτες. Οι TDK AD/SA/MA δείχνουν εξαιρετική αντοχή.



είχα κόλλημα με τις BASF χρωμίου και μεταλλικές αν τα λέω σωστά...

----------


## Ακρίτας

> είχα κόλλημα με τις BASF χρωμίου και μεταλλικές αν τα λέω σωστά...



Κώστα, με BASF και AGFA είχα κακές εμπειρίες παλιά. Έβγαζαν υλικό και λέρωναν τις κεφαλές. Πολύ καλές ήταν οι TDK και κάποιες MAXELL. Καταπληκτικές επίσης ήταν και κάτι MEMOREX χρωμίου που είχαν έρθει από την Αμερική. "Καθαρού μετάλλου" ήταν οι πιο καλές (και ακριβές).

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Μπραβο για το μερακι σου και που το εσωσες απο βεβαιο ''θανατο''. Παντως με τοσα τρικυκλα που κυκλοφορουν συνεχεια και μαζευουν οτιδηποτε εχει πριζα απο τους καδους δυσκολο για εμας τους συλλεκτες. Και το αδικο ειναι οτι αυτοι που τα μαζευουν  το μονο που τους ενδιαφερει ειναι ποσο ζυγιζει και ποσο λαμαρινα αλουμινιο η χαλκο θα πληρωθουν. Καλεςμερες για αναζητηση ειναι τα πρωινα σαββατου κυριακης και δευτερας και κυριως σε καδους ανακυκλωσης κοντα σε μεγαλες πολυκατοικιες, καλοφημων γενικα ακριβων περιοχων. Δεν ψαχνω ποτε μεσα σε καδο ντρεπομαι πολυ, αν βρω κατι θα ειναι πεταμενο διπλα...

----------


## nikknikk4

καλοριζικο κ απο κασέτες υπαρχουν

http://www.kontel.gr/index.php/eikona-ixos/cd-dvd-kasetes/kasetes/ixou

http://www.snn.gr/tdk/tdk_tape_audio.html

http://www.skroutz.gr/c/270/cassets....B5%CF%82+audio

----------


## agis68

Να σχολιάσω κάτι θετικό σε ότι αφορά το εμπόριο κασσέττας....αφενός η τιμή τους δεν έχει αλλάξει πολύ από τις δραχμές...αφετέρου βρίσκεις ακόμη όπως επισήμανε προηγούμενο μέλος σε ποσότητες αρκετές. 
Θα συμφωνήσω με τον φίλο νηματοθέτη που είπε πως δεν έχει σημασία τι ακούς αλλά πως το ακούς.....εχω καμια τριακοσάρα κασετες της Deutshe Grammophon με συμφωνικά έργα....αν και έχω σχεδόν τα αντίστοιχα σε CD προτιμώ να τα ακούω από κασσέττα....πειτε με ρομαντικό αλλά έτσι είναι....φυσικά το ίδιο ισχύει για τα βινύλλια

----------


## angel_grig

Πολυ ομορφο μηχανημα!Καλες ακροασεις!!

----------


## SeAfasia

ψήνομαι...
θα αρχ'ισω να παίρνω σβάρνα τους κάδους αποριμμάτων.... :Biggrin:

----------


## Ακρίτας

> καλοριζικο κ απο κασέτες υπαρχουν...



Σωστός, θα χρειαστώ μερικές...





> ...Θα συμφωνήσω με τον φίλο νηματοθέτη που είπε πως δεν έχει σημασία τι ακούς αλλά πως το ακούς.....




Φίλε Άγι, εγώ το έγραψα ανάποδα αλλά εννούμε ακριβώς το ίδιο. Σημασία έχει η μουσική.

Λοιπόν, απόψε που έχει και πανσέληνο παίζει CAMEL "Moonmadness", 1970 και κάτι, κασέτα γραμμένη από το βυνίλιο αρχές του '80. Εντάξει. Δεν έχει τον βαθύ, αποστειρωμένο ήχο του CD αλλά είναι κάργα "μολυσμένο" από την ερημιά της παραλίας και τον θόρυβο της θάλασσας. Στην τελική αυτή η "μόλυνση" είναι που κάνει τους ήχους μουσική.

----------


## d.antonis

Μπραβο κι απο εμενα και καλες ακροασεις. Αυτη η σειρα της akai ηταν πολυ καλη ,εχω ενα πικαπ direct drive της εταιριας ,πολυ καλο.

----------


## Muttley Black

Τα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μπράβο για τη διάσωση!!!

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Θα  πώ  γενικώς  για  το  θέμα  οι  κάδοι  σκουπιδιών  και  πέριξ  αυτών  είναι  ''πακτωλός''  για  διάφορα  πράγματα  από  σπάνια  βιβλία  μέχρι  παιδικά  περιποιημένα  ρούχα  παιχνίδια  κ.λ.π.  Οι  ανακυκλωτές  είναι  μεγάλη  πληγή  διαλέγουν  παίρνουν  ότι  θέλουν  και  μετά  πετάνε  τα  υπόλοιπα  και  ρυπαίνουν  γύρω  γύρω  ούτε  κάν  στους  κάδους  δεν  τα  ρίχνουν,  πριν  λίγες  μέρες  ένας  άθλιος  τέτοιος  ''ανακυκλωτής''  διέλυσε  μια  πολύ  παλιά  α/μ τηλεόραση  προφανώς  θα  ήταν  με  λυχνίες  και  θα  είχε  πολύ  μέταλλο  στη συνέχεια  πέταξε  ότι  απέμεινε  γύρω  απο  τους  κάδους σπασμένη  οθόνη  διαλυμένο  κουτί  κ.λ.π. δεν  τον  πρόλαβα  να την πάρω  εγώ  τη  τηλεόραση.  Οταν  τους  βλέπουμε  και  κάνουν  τέτοια  πράγματα  ας  τους  αποτρέπουμε  και  με  'εντονο  ύφος.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

τουφεκι .

----------


## nikknikk4

> τουφεκι .



αστο καλυτερα.
δωρεαν ψυχιατροι

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Εγω παντως ειχα βρε καποια ομορφα πραγματακια στην ανακυκλωση του κωτσοβολου αλλα πλεον το απαγορευσε και δεν ξαναπατησα ουτε στο μαγαζι του. Λογικο οταν πηγαιναν με τα τρικυκλα καθε μερα και φορτωναν easy money.

----------


## kioan

> Οι  ανακυκλωτές  είναι  μεγάλη  πληγή  διαλέγουν  παίρνουν  ότι  θέλουν  και  μετά  πετάνε  τα  υπόλοιπα  και  ρυπαίνουν  γύρω  γύρω  ούτε  κάν  στους  κάδους  δεν  τα  ρίχνουν



Παρόμοιο περιστατικό μέσα στον Αύγουστο στο Παγκράτι. Οδός Αρχελάου μεσημεριάτικα και ένας τέτοιος με μοναδικό εργαλείο μια βαριοπούλα διέλυε στη μέση του δρόμου ένα ψυγείο για να πάρει τα μέταλλα (μοτέρ και όλη τη λαμαρίνα από το περίβλημα). Όταν ξαναπέρασα αργότερα ήταν όλη η περιοχή γεμάτη με κομμάτια από την μόνωση και σπασμένα πλαστικά  :Cursing:

----------


## misterno

Οι "ανακυκλωτές" μου θυμίζουν μια μακάβρια ταινία επιστημονικής φαντασίας που είχα δει πριν πολλά χρόνια. Να που τώρα τους βλέπουμε και στην πράξη. Μπρρρρρρ!

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Παρόμοιο περιστατικό μέσα στον Αύγουστο στο Παγκράτι. Οδός Αρχελάου μεσημεριάτικα και ένας τέτοιος με μοναδικό εργαλείο μια βαριοπούλα διέλυε στη μέση του δρόμου ένα ψυγείο για να πάρει τα μέταλλα (μοτέρ και όλη τη λαμαρίνα από το περίβλημα). Όταν ξαναπέρασα αργότερα ήταν όλη η περιοχή γεμάτη με κομμάτια από την μόνωση και σπασμένα πλαστικά



  Νομίζω  ότι  ίσως πρέπει   να  καλούμε  την  αστυνομία  σε  τέτοιες  περιπτώσεις  βλέπεις  έχει  μαζεμένα  περιποιημένα  πλυμένα  ρούχα  κάποια  κυρία  αφήσει  έξω  απο  το  κάδο  και  έρχεται  ο  ''ανακυκλωτής''  ή   ''ανακυκλώτρια''  παίρνει  ότι  θέλει  και  τα  υπόλοιπα  τα  πετάει  κάτω,  κρίμα  ο  κόπος  της  κυρίας  που  τα  έβαλε,  αίσχος  με  δαύτους!!

----------


## nikknikk4

> Νομίζω  ότι  ίσως πρέπει   να  καλούμε  την  αστυνομία  σε  τέτοιες  περιπτώσεις  βλέπεις  έχει  μαζεμένα  περιποιημένα  πλυμένα  ρούχα  κάποια  κυρία  αφήσει  έξω  απο  το  κάδο  και  έρχεται  ο  ''ανακυκλωτής''  ή   ''ανακυκλώτρια''  παίρνει  ότι  θέλει  και  τα  υπόλοιπα  τα  πετάει  κάτω,  κρίμα  ο  κόπος  της  κυρίας  που  τα  έβαλε,  αίσχος  με  δαύτους!!



νομιζω  οτι οι καδοι -περιοχες ειναι    " χωρισμενοι κ κατανεμημενοι " αν  το κανεις αυτο  η  αν τους πεις *οτι θα το κανεις* ισως να δεις οτι εγιναν κυριες - κυριοι.

μεχρι και  καλημερα ,καλησπερα λενε !

----------


## nikknikk4

Ακρίτας sorry για το off topic

#19
07-09-17




> τουφεκι .





τυχαια ειδα και το παρακατω post που εχει γινει  26-08-17

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post817999


26-08-17




> αγαπητε θεματοθετη, εχω μερικες χειροβομβιδες απο τον β παγκοσμιο πολεμο του παππου μου που τωρα δεν τις χρειαζεται καθως και αρκετες σφαιρες που δεν ξερω σε τι οπλο μπαινουν. αν νομιζεις οτι μπορουν να σου φανουν χρησιμα για την γιαφκα που ετοιμαζεις και ας μην το παραδεχεσαι εγω μπορω να στα δωσω να πιασουν τοπο.
> 
> η επανασταση δεν ξεκινα μονο απο την κορυφη αλλα και απο την λαικη βαση δηλαδη ολους μας.
> μπραβο σου που ανεβαζεις αγγελια για εναν τετοιο λογο αν και ολοι μας ξερουμε οτι το κρατος σημερα ειναι αρωγος σε τετοιες προσπαθειες ομως αυτο δεν μειωνει καθολου το θαρρος σου




νομιζω οτι κατι δεν παει καλα.
προτεινω να το βαλει καποιος  σαν ''θεμα'' στην γενικη συζητηση

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Επανέρχομαι  επι  του  θέματος σήμερα  είχα  ένα  πολύ  σοβαρό  επεισόδιο  με  ''ανακυκλωτή''  περνώντας  στο  δρόμο  είδα  κάποιος  πετούσε  δίπλα  απο  το  κάδο  διάφορα  παιδικά  παιχνίδια  σε  καλή  κατάσταση  αμέσως  έτρεξα  να  ταπάρω  καθ'  ότι  έχω  μικρά  παιδιά  και  δύο  ανιψάκια  ενός  και  2  ετών  αντίστοιχα,  μαζί  με  εμένα  έφτασε  και  μία  τσιγγάνα  αλβανίδα  και  προσπάθησε  να  μου  πάρει  ένα  ποδηλατάκι  απο  το  χέρι  απο  το  απέναντι  ρεύμα  ο  άντρας  της  πάνω  απο  το  τρίκυκλο  παράγκα  με  απειλούσε  εγώ  τους  απάντησα  ότι  δεν  πήγα  στη  πατρίδα  τους  να  μαζεύω  σκουπίδια  και  θα  καλέσω  την  αστυνομία.  Τώρα  αρχίζει  το  ωραίο,  ο  τύπος  που  τα  πετούσε  είπε  ότι  είναι  δικά  του  και  τα  χαρίζει  στους  αλβανόγυφτους  και  να  μην  καλέσω  την  αστυνομία!  επίσης  και  μια  κυρία  που  περνούσε  πήρε  το  μέρος  τους  προσπάθησα  να  εξηγήσω  ότι  αυτοί  ίσως  να  είναι  σε  καλλίτερη  μοίρα  απο  εμένα  καθώς  και  απο  πολλούς  ντόπιους  καθώς  δεν  πληρώνουν  φόρους  εδώ  τυχόν  χρήματα  που  βγάζουν  τα  στέλνουν  στη  χώρα  τους  (που  μας βρίζει  σαν  κράτος)  και  αμφιβάλλω  αν το  τρίκυκλο  έχει  άδεια  ασφάλεια  κ.λ.π.  Το  αποτέλεσμα  ήταν  να  με  πούν  και  ρατσιστή  ε  ΄τοτε  τους  είπα  να  μην  κάνουν  παράπονα  για την  εγκληματικότητα  και  αυτά  που  συμβαίνουν  γύρω  μας,  σκέπτομαι  μήπως  ο κοινωνικός  ιστός  έχει  διαλυθεί?  για  την  ιστορία  δεν  είμαι   χ.Α.  και  έχω  πραγματικά  και  ουσιαστικά  βοηθήσει  πολλούς  αλλοδαπούς.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να με πούν και ρατσιστή



 Εν μέρη η άποψη μου είναι ότι δεν ήταν θέμα ρατσισμού. (αλλά και ο ιδιοκτήτης των παιχνιδιών που πέταξε έπραξε κάτι παρόμοιο που και ο ίδιος δηλώνεις ?) 




> και έχω πραγματικά και ουσιαστικά βοηθήσει πολλούς αλλοδαπούς.



Περιέχει όμως και την άποψη ρατσισμού από το γεγονός ότι άρπαξες 1ος την ευκαιρία ..... και σου την πήραν μέσα από τα χέρια σου ... από αυτήν την άποψη θεωρώ ότι είναι διπλός και τριπλός ρατσισμός χειρότερος ενάντια σου (κακός από πλευράς ιδιοκτήτη συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της κυρίας ) . Εννοείται στον ρατσισμό δεν θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν ατέλειες και από τις 2 πλευρές .
Προσωπικά αν ήμουν στην θέση του ιδιοκτήτη , δεν θα ανακατευόμουν και θα υποστήριζα τον 1ο που άρπαξε και 1ος την ευκαιρία .





> ε ΄τοτε τους είπα να μην κάνουν παράπονα για την εγκληματικότητα και αυτά που συμβαίνουν γύρω μας, σκέπτομαι μήπως ο κοινωνικός ιστός έχει διαλυθεί?



Η "πολιτική" είναι ότι δεν υπάρχουν φυλακές για όλους , δεν θέλει και πολύ σκέψη για να το καταλάβεις . (αν το δεις όπως θέλεις εσύ να το βλέπεις , τότε θα καταλήξεις ότι το 90% του πληθυσμού όποιας χώρας θα διαμένει σε φυλακές )  
Τελευταία διάβασα μια είδηση όπου κάποιος 80 άρης σκότωσε διαρρήκτη (ο οποίος έχει αθωωθεί από προηγούμενη παρόμοια περίπτωση ) αυτήν την ενέργεια την υποστηρίζω απόλυτα !!! . Είμαστε στους νόμους  της "ζούγκλας " και έτσι θα παραμείνουμε , διαφορετικά είσαι καταδικασμένος σε χειρότερα . Δεν είναι ούτε περιπτώσεις ρατσισμού / ούτε περιπτώσεις επιλογής υποστήριξης των αδυνάτων / αλλά η κορυφαία επιλογή επιβίωσης για τον καθένα ξεχωριστά και τον εαυτό του.

----------


## Panoss

Αυτό που περιγράφεις Θύμιο είναι η ακριβής περιγραφή 'ξένος στη χώρα μου'.
Κάνανε διάκριση εις βάρος σου (σε αποκλείσανε επειδή είσαι Έλληνας και οποιαδήποτε διάκριση εις βάρος Έλληνα *δεν* είναι ρατσισμός...) και σε χαρακτηρίσανε και...ρατσιστή!!!

Ούτε εγώ είμαι Χ.Α. αλλά με την πορεία που έχουμε πάρει, το σκέφτομαι...

----------

vasilllis (03-11-17)

----------


## stam1982

Για να επαναφερουμε εκει που ξεκινησε το θεμα (παρολο που ειναι πολυ σοβαρη η προεκταση που συζητηθηκε).Την Κυριακη που μας περασε ενας συμπολιτης μας μου εκανε δωρο ενα ξυλινο (σουηδικο πευκο) γραφειο.Θα υποστει τριψιμο και περασμα με χρωματισμενο βερνικι και θα γινει το ολοκαινουριο και χρειαζουμενο γραφειο της μικρης Στελλας.

Υ.γ:ουτε παραγγελια να το ειχα.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Αυτό που περιγράφεις Θύμιο είναι η ακριβής περιγραφή 'ξένος στη χώρα μου'.
> Κάνανε διάκριση εις βάρος σου (σε αποκλείσανε επειδή είσαι Έλληνας και οποιαδήποτε διάκριση εις βάρος Έλληνα *δεν* είναι ρατσισμός...) και σε χαρακτηρίσανε και...ρατσιστή!!!
> 
> Ούτε εγώ είμαι Χ.Α. αλλά με την πορεία που έχουμε πάρει, το σκέφτομαι...



-Αυτό  ακριβώς  Πάναγιώτη   φαντάζομαι  ότι  θα  είναι  και  άλλοι  στη  θέση  μου,  αυτό  που  με  πειράζει  περισσότερο  (το  περιστατικό  ήταν  η  αφορμή)  είναι  ότι  η  κοινωνία  δέχεται  παθητικά  αυτή  τη  κατάσταση  με  τη  παραβατικότητα  των  αλλοδαπών.  Στα  σοβαρά  κράτη  όταν  οι  πολίτες  έβλεπαν  παράβατικότητα  απο  τους  μετανάστες  αντιδρουσαν  αμέσως  έχω  αρκετά  παραδείγματα  συμπατριωτών  μας  μεταναστών  ειδικά  στη  Γερμανία.

----------


## stam1982

Δυστυχως οποιος ειδοποιησει τις αρχες για παρανομια χαρακτηριζεται ρουφιανος.Κανεις δε σεβεται το νομο.Δυστυχως ουτε αυτοι που τους ψηφιζουν.

----------


## picdev

Εδώ έχουμε το κόμπλεξ μην μας πουν ρατσιστές οι άναρχοαπλυτοι  συριζεοι.
Άξιοι της μπίρας μας ειμαστε που ανεχόμαστε τον κάθε λαθραίο , να μας σκοτώνει να μας βιάζει και να μας σιδερωνει, και μετά να παίρνει και ελληνική ιθαγένεια.


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Δυστυχως οποιος ειδοποιησει τις αρχες για παρανομια χαρακτηριζεται ρουφιανος.Κανεις δε σεβεται το νομο.Δυστυχως ουτε αυτοι που τους ψηφιζουν.





συμφωνω απολυτα! στη γερμανια οχι οτι τους συμπαθω ιδιαιτερα ετυχα σε περιστατικο τροχονομος εγραψε τον αδερφο του γιατι δεν σταματησε πληρως στο στοπ! δηλαδη να σταματησει εντελως..το βραδυ βγηκαν και εξω και διασκεδαζαν! τι θελω να πω...?  εκει εχουν μαθει να αποδεχονται τους νομους οποιοι κ αν ειναι! εδω ειμαστε οτι ναναι και ολα ξεκινουν απ το κεφαλι! ειναι ολα θεμα νοοτροπιας!

----------


## dinos.liaskos

εχω βρει κατι και γω παλιοτερα διπλα σε καδο οχι οτι ναναι αλλα οπως θα  δειτε μου τραβηξε το ενδιαφερον! φανταστητε την εκπληξη μου οταν το εβαλα  στην μπριζα και επαιζε κανονικα...!το καθαρισα το απολυμανα και εκτοτε  εχει μια καλη θεση στο σαλονι σαν vintage συσκευη που ειναι! προσεξτε  στην αριστερη μερια του εχει και ματι συντονισμου! φοβερο!



philips.jpg

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> εχω βρει κατι και γω παλιοτερα διπλα σε καδο οχι οτι ναναι αλλα οπως θα  δειτε μου τραβηξε το ενδιαφερον! φανταστητε την εκπληξη μου οταν το εβαλα  στην μπριζα και επαιζε κανονικα...!το καθαρισα το απολυμανα και εκτοτε  εχει μια καλη θεση στο σαλονι σαν vintage συσκευη που ειναι! προσεξτε  στην αριστερη μερια του εχει και ματι συντονισμου! φοβερο!
> 
> 
> 
> philips.jpg



πολυ ωραιο κομματι. Πραγματικα πεταξε λεφτα στον καδο οποιος το πεταξε και ευτυχως που το εσωσες. Μαλλον το βρηκες και 1ος και δεν το ειδε πρωτος καποιος που εψαχνε μεταλλα γιατι θα το εσπαγε αφου θα εκοβε το καλωδιο του.
Δεν ειναι λαμπατο ε?

----------


## dinos.liaskos

λαμπατο ειναι ολο..εχει και ματι συντονισμου αριστερα...το καλο ειναι οτι δεν χρειαστηκε επισκευη...αλλα και αχρηστο να ηταν θα το εβαζα και παλι στο σαλονι...αξιζουν τετοια κοματια....θυμαμαι πως τοτε που το βρηκα ημουν με το ποδηλατο και μου εφυγαν τα χερια μεχρι να το φερω στο σπιτι...αλλα τελικα η ταλαιπωρια αξιζε σε καθε επιπεδο ειναι πολυ καλο κοματι!

----------

